#ubuntu-us-md 2011-03-07
<ZeroAdam> Hello again my silent friends.
<JonathanD> Hi.
<JonathanD> hi.
#ubuntu-us-md 2011-03-08
<ZeroAdam> I need a new video card
<JonathanD> Mmm
<ZeroAdam> I have a desktop I built myself and the video card took a dump.
<ZeroAdam> have any recommendations?
#ubuntu-us-md 2011-03-11
<JonathanD> Hi.
